

How a password changed my life. - peterkchen
https://medium.com/@manicho/how-a-password-changed-my-life-7af5d5f28038

======
rustyfe
Quick, someone write a python script to perform common character substitutions
on a list of the most common New Year's resolutions. If this catches on you
might have a useful brute forcing dictionary.

------
clintonc
How beautiful. It's easy to forget how little everyday goals really can make
your life better.

------
jerrytsai
Wrote@gr8stuff!

